# T's Guns and Ammo Texas city



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

I just thought I would throw this into the mix of this forum. T's Guns and Ammo (Roy Tipton) is where I buy my reloading supplies from. He currently has, brass primers, powder and more recipies floating around in his head than most I know. If you need supplies or just kowledge on working up a load give him a hollar. He is in the old location off 25th st. in Texas city. If you have ever been to a gunshow in this area you would have met him. He has been retired for a while but I guess he just couldn't stand retirement.

Link: http://maps.google.com/maps?source=ig&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=T%27s+guns+and+ammo++Texas+city+Texas&fb=1&gl=us&hq=T%27s+guns+and+ammo&hnear=Texas+city+Texas&cid=11204605458560064837&li=lmd

Larry


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet!!! I used to buy my 10mm rounds from him back when. I will tell the guys from work that were heartbroke when he retired.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes ole Roy is back with the same type of operation. Prices are lot higher but thats life.

Charlie


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

WELL ****.

It was like me getting a pay raise when he closed the doors.


----------



## ricochet (Jun 20, 2009)

Shot quite a bit of their rounds with no problems. Last few times I saw them, they were clearing out old stock, I guess getting ready for retirement. Just in time, as I am about the fire up my presses again. Thanks for the info...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Roy is in a new location. Styx had the right address off N Loop 197.

There is a bullet shop in Roy's old building in the crooked section of Palmer.

I just got back from T's. I gave up a $100 right away.


----------



## finboy (Jul 27, 2005)

Bobby tipped me to them Saturday, I've got to check out the new location when I get a chance. Honest & nice folks to deal with when they were retiring a couple years ago. I'm really glad to see they're back in business -- Mr. Tipton seems to know his business pretty well.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'll be going there in a couple of hours. Yesterday was my payday and OMG I hope he does not show up and unlock the doors, today.


----------

